# Hallway Grained



## michael tust

Restored this Drab Hallway by Changing The Paint Colors And lots of Prep...
Grained The Doors, Frames, Baseboards , Picture Moulding... This was a Two Step Process Using Acrylic and Oils To Complete The Gumwood Graining.

Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Nice job as usual, MT!


----------



## Tprice2193

Looks great! Big improvement! We dont see much gum being used around SC. The houses I have seen it used in are over 100 years old. i did see an office completely panelled in gum. it had the graining but it had a green hue similar to poplar. Could you elaborate on your process a little?...thanks for the pictures!


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Nice job as usual, MT!


Thanks Lynn !


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Tprice2193 said:


> L ooks great! Big improvement! We dont see much gum being used around SC. The houses I have seen it used in are over 100 years old. i did see an office completely panelled in gum. it had the graining but it had a green hue similar to poplar. Could you elaborate on your process a little?...thanks for the pictures!


Thank You,

This house is about 90 years old. I used a fast drying Acrylic for the first Layer to create a background of lights and darks... and color variations. When that dries I use an Oil Glaze and accentuate The First Layer. Which is a sketch of the design.
I like a Turpentine Glaze. I was going to post more pictures yesterday but got locked out as I’m not very good on the computer. 

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

A couple of Doors I Grained and leaned them next to The Dining Room , Woodwork Real Gumwood.


----------



## DittonWilson

dang , that looks nice.


----------



## jason123

Yeah man those are some damn sexy doors. Rawr!!!


----------



## dubaifixit

OMG very nice finish I am glad that I am here to see such techniques we don't use in Dubai for door polish and painting thanks for sharing well-done keep sharing more and more.


----------



## AnthonyFalzon

Looks great!


----------



## ProjectPaint

amazing change.
For the doors, to create a more realistic wood door, graining the horizontal top & bottom sections with a horizontal glaze vs. vertical, would be a nice touch as well..


----------



## michael tust

ProjectPaint said:


> amazing change.
> For the doors, to create a more realistic wood door, graining the horizontal top & bottom sections with a horizontal glaze vs. vertical, would be a nice touch as well..


Thank You!
Yes most doors have a Horizontal Rail... For this Graining Project I was asked to Copy the Real Gumwood Doors which unusually have a Vertical Grain VS the common Horizontal Grain. If you look at the door photo that has a Hammer at the bottom on the floor...... that is a real Gumwood Door that has the Vertical Rail Grain. These are Throughout the Home. I’ve seen very few of this configuration.

Michael Tust


----------



## usoop

*Amazing*



michael tust said:


> Restored this Drab Hallway by Changing The Paint Colors And lots of Prep...
> Grained The Doors, Frames, Baseboards , Picture Moulding... This was a Two Step Process Using Acrylic and Oils To Complete The Gumwood Graining.
> 
> Michael Tust


awesome


----------



## dreed01

Very good idea. It looks new and much more eye-catching. I think I really like this style of fixing and decorating. One like for it


----------



## alara592

Wow. Really made that house look 10-15 years more modern. Nice job!


----------



## paintwrapping

Looks fantastic! The darker wood tone adds more depth to the space. I never cared for white hallways with white doors. It just felt empty.


----------

